# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  3D Printed Robot

## Airicist

instructables.com/id/3D-Printed-Robot

----------


## Airicist

3D Printed Robot 

Published on Oct 23, 2014




> The nice thing about 3D printing is that it makes building robots easy. You can design whatever configuration of parts that you can dream up and have them in your hand virtually right away. This allows for rapid prototyping and experimention. This particular 3D printed robot is an example of that.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A 3D printed robot that can actually draw"

by Alec
November 6, 2014

----------

